# Athearn 4-8-8-4 Big Boy



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just bought an Athearn Genesis 4-8-8-4 Big Boy on ebay. It's the ATHG9156, which is a an older discontinued model of the 4009. I know Athearn is coming out with a new model of the Big Boy in Feb or March. It's factory weathered. I've only seen a picture of it and I think it looks terrible. It looks like it was camouflaged instead of weathered. That's why I bought this one. Plus the fact prices are going through the roof. My question is, other than weathering, what am I missing out on by not buying the new model? What was the reason for discontinuing the old one?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe the new ones will have Tsunami Sound, or will be DCC ready.

Bob


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

My engine already has DCC and Sound.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The older models do not have Tsunami sound decoders. These decoders and the sound system is quite the rage and the sound is mind boggling.

Bob


----------



## hoguy12 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can get these (other than ebay)?????


----------

